# Mini Humbucker rings?



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm looking to replace the P-90s in a 2018 Gibson Les Paul Classic with mini humbuckers (not yet determined which ones yet). The guitar is black with white binding, and was thinking about chrome rings - anyone know if these exist? Imagine this with the cream replaced with chrome (and a chrome pickup).

*







*


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

PC-5764-C Set Chrome Mini Humbucker Pickup Rings for Gibson Firebird® Guitar | eBay


Pickup Mounting Hole Spacing = 2-15/16" (2.943" or 74.8mm). Part # PC-5764-C. 1-3/16" Long (1.193" or 30.3mm). 3-3/16" Wide (3.190" or 81mm). Ring Mounting Holes.



www.ebay.com


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> PC-5764-C Set Chrome Mini Humbucker Pickup Rings for Gibson Firebird® Guitar | eBay
> 
> 
> Pickup Mounting Hole Spacing = 2-15/16" (2.943" or 74.8mm). Part # PC-5764-C. 1-3/16" Long (1.193" or 30.3mm). 3-3/16" Wide (3.190" or 81mm). Ring Mounting Holes.
> ...


Thanks but those are for mounting on a surface or pickguard and won't fit in the P-90 routes - I'm looking for the adapter in chrome


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Just curious if you have checked to see whether or not the guitar has the mounting plate under the p90's? I believe you want to do this on that 2018 classic you recently picked up. 

I ask, as I am thinking about possibly doing the same thing to my gt 2018 classic as well.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pretty sure it has a plate. I think a Trogly video shows it in the 2018


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

fretzel said:


> Just curious if you have checked to see whether or not the guitar has the mounting plate under the p90's? I believe you want to do this on that 2018 classic you recently picked up.
> 
> I ask, as I am thinking about possibly doing the same thing to my gt 2018 classic as well.


I'm going to be changing strings on it tonight I'll have a look and post a pic.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm going to be changing strings on it tonight I'll have a look and post a pic.


Thanks. I was trying to find the video you mentioned above to take a peak. I have the classic and a junior special. Undecided which one will get the mini humbucker but the GT seems to be the frontrunner.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

fretzel said:


> Thanks. I was trying to find the video you mentioned above to take a peak. I have the classic and a junior special. Undecided which one will get the mini humbucker but the GT seems to be the frontrunner.


I think I am wrong on the video I couldn't find it either. I'd definitely do the GT.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Pic


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks. I had a buddy do a swap for me some time back and he had to just go into the wood. Still works but plate makes it easier.


----------



## Shawn B. (Aug 10, 2012)

I know GFS sells cream and black rings for this mod (if I understand the original post), but I haven't seen chrome.

adapter ring

I love P-90s, although I find the current Gibson ones a bit harsh-sounding. Gibson P90s --for the last 50 years (?) have used an A5 magnet, but the early ones used A2. 

Craig Vineham makes his "Old Dawg" P90s with an A2 magnet and they are slightly underwound--by modern standards--and unpotted, like the 50's versions made by Gibson. Sounds much more open and less dark/mid-rangey--in case you decide to stay with P90s, it's a thought. The Vinehams were very affordable.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Shawn B. said:


> I know GFS sells cream and black rings for this mod (if I understand the original post), but I haven't seen chrome.
> 
> adapter ring
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have two 2018 Classics and I'm going to give one the "deluxe makeover". I like the Gibson P-90's but I've not been exposed to any others. I've heard the Lollars are good as well.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

BlueRocker said:


> Thanks. I have two 2018 Classics and I'm going to give one the "deluxe makeover". I like the Gibson P-90's but I've not been exposed to any others. I've heard the Lollars are good as well.


I put a set of Lollar P90s into a Special I had and they were great pickups.
They were the 50s wind in the bridge and the Underwound neck.

I replaced the P90s in two older Specials I had, but bought a new '18 Special and was satisfied with the stock pickups in that guitar.
So, I still have a set of mini HBs yet to go into something yet.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

As far as I know the only nickel/chrome mini bucker mounting rings are the firebird style (flat ones).

I think the other ones would look cool but you would have to get them custom made.


You could buy nickel p90 covers and take them to a machine shop/someone with a cnc.

Nathan


----------

